# can anyone help me with what snake this is?



## Divan (Feb 15, 2013)

we just found this little guy outside on the deck, I don't get the head in the photo but it was brown and looked like a crown snake, or maybe a little less white on the head.. just wanted to know if its still safe to be outside ATM. it's nighttime here btw


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 15, 2013)

The body looks like a _Cacophis_ species(triangular in appearance), that genus also fits your description of the head markings. I would say probably _squamulosus_ just going of the size and again body shape but there is no way I can be certain.
Did the crown extend across the nape or was it broken in the middle and extending down the sides for 1cm?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is a link to pics and info of all the _Cacophis_ genus for you to compare with:
AROD > Reptiles / Squamata / Elapidae / Cacophis | AROD.com.au


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep that's a golden crowned snake


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you sure you can discount Marsh or White-Lipped Snake as possibilities, based on what you can see of the body? I personally don’t think it looks like either but it is too long ago for me to be confident? Am getting old. Lol.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Are you sure you can discount Marsh or White-Lipped Snake as possibilities, based on what you can see of the body? I personally don’t think it looks like either but it is too long ago for me to be confident? Am getting old. Lol.
> 
> Blue



The triangular body pictured is a characteristic of _Cacophis_ _squamulosus_, Marshies and White lipped snakes have a much more rounded body shape.
I actually own Golden Crowns and have owned Marshies so its very easy for me to tell them apart, even just by the body shape.


----------

